# That was not my intention...



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Yesterday, I was reading new posts in the Reading Academy thread. I came across a post made by a member who has been here since 2007, though admitedly not a very active member (15 or so posts.)

His post was on the second to last page of the thread, and I am sure that he will agree that it wasn't the best thing to say, all things considered. Delta called him out on it, as did I. Several minutes after I posted my reply, I added to my post calling him out in a little stronger fashion.

This member replied, and retracted his statement in a very respectful way. He even sent me two PM's. His consern was that my calling him out was going to start a shit storm for him in the sence that it would cause others to look in to him via his screen name. 

As of this morning, I clicked on this now locked thread and noticed that this member is now listed as a guest.

I want everyone to know that it was not my intention to chase this member away. I also think that his desision to remove his profile was a bit rushed. I called him out on his post, and I was not wrong in doing it. I will stand by it. However, it was meant as a corrective action. I never thought that it would cause him to leave. 

Now, I am not stupid enough to think that he left for good. I think he was simply looking for a fresh start. His post was not all that inflamatory, but if it is a fresh start he is looking for, then so be it.

SC8094, If you are reading this you should know that it was not my intent to "Kill" you on this forum.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

263FPD=Masscops BULLY!!!!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh Crap! now youre gonna bring Barry and Michelle down on you:redcarded:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

is this the new civil masscops:tounge_smile:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

Fuck 'em....if he ran away because of that exceedingly mild treatment, he doesn't have what it takes to hang around here anyway.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Not for nothing but I haven't read the thread so I can't speak to what transpired. But based on what you have posted, you have zero control over what others do, only over yourself. Getting called out is not unusual around here so when someone says something inflammatory and without basis, they have to expect it. You know a certain member who hates campus cops despite being one in a former life. It seems that everyone has called him out yet he remains. We have no control over that. Sorry, but I don't care for the hit and run type of guys so it's on him. Keep reacting to the BS detector if you please. That's enough of my warm and fuzzy, jerk!:teeth_smile: 

BTW, A certain "former" member from the north called and wants to know when he can come back.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

grn3charlie said:


> Not for nothing but I haven't read the thread so I can't speak to what transpired. But based on what you have posted, you have zero control over what others do, only over yourself. Getting called out is not unusual around here so when someone says something inflammatory and without basis, they have to expect it. You know a certain member who hates campus cops despite being one in a former life. It seems that everyone has called him out yet he remains. We have no control over that. Sorry, but I don't care for the hit and run type of guys so it's on him. Keep reacting to the BS detector if you please. That's enough of my warm and fuzzy, jerk!:teeth_smile:
> 
> *BTW, A certain "former" member from the north called and wants to know when he can come back.*


He has your number? Swell.


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

Stop being a pussy!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

i read that thread and didn't see anything wrong with it.

masscops is not for everybody.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

lo effing l.

That was good


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

263FPD said:


> He has your number? Swell.


Nah, just winding you up


----------

